# Wushu/KungFu Forms containing the Tornado Kick



## zany90 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

A while back I saw a video of one of the many Wushu or Kung Fu forms that contain the tornado kick. The video I am referring to was a form that actually finished with the tornado kick. I am wondering if someone can please let me know the names of the forms that either contain or finish with the tornado kick as I would love to see this video again but cannot for the life of me remember the name or find the video since.

Many Thanks


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 23, 2017)

I know 4 forms that contain tornado kick (but not finish with tornado kick).

1. Shao Hu Yen.
2. Mai Fu road 1.
3. Si Lu Bend Da.
4. long fist summary.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 24, 2017)

zany90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A while back I saw a video of one of the many Wushu or Kung Fu forms that contain the tornado kick. The video I am referring to was a form that actually finished with the tornado kick. I am wondering if someone can please let me know the names of the forms that either contain or finish with the tornado kick as I would love to see this video again but cannot for the life of me remember the name or find the video since.
> 
> Many Thanks


There are many many forms in Chinese martial arts, and I am sure that many of them contain a tornado kick.  It would be impossible for anyone to give you a comprehensive list, as it would imply that someone is familiar with every form, from all of the hundreds of systems that exist.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 24, 2017)

zany90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A while back I saw a video of one of the many Wushu or Kung Fu forms that contain the tornado kick. The video I am referring to was a form that actually finished with the tornado kick. I am wondering if someone can please let me know the names of the forms that either contain or finish with the tornado kick as I would love to see this video again but cannot for the life of me remember the name or find the video since.
> 
> Many Thanks


Any idea what the style was? Or where it was (a specific tournament)?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> There are many many forms in Chinese martial arts, and I am sure that many of them contain a tornado kick.  It would be impossible for anyone to give you a comprehensive list, as it would imply that someone is familiar with every form, from all of the hundreds of systems that exist.



Exactly....It could also be a custom made modern Wushu form.... so even if by some miracle there was a mystical CMA wizard that knew all forms they would not know that one


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

OK, so after hours and hours and hours and hours of digging ive found what I was looking for. Its called Tong Bi Quan. Its absolutely lovely.


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

Im noticing some places it being called Tong Bi Quan, and others Tong Bei Quan, is there a difference? I've only just mastered the fundamental stances stretching and the 18 fundamental methods so I know I am a long way off a form like that but it is beautiful to watch. I can throw tornado kick and consider my kicks to be quite good as do others that know me, but I would like to educate myself more on whats what with Kung Fu. I am presuming that Tong Bi Quan or Tong Bei Quan, as well as Wu Bu Quan, are forms of Shaolin KungFu?


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

Also, how many "forms" in general would fall under the umbrella of whats called "Shaolin Kung Fu"? How many forms are there to learn?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2017)

zany90 said:


> Im noticing some places it being called Tong Bi Quan, and others Tong Bei Quan, is there a difference? I've only just mastered the fundamental stances stretching and the 18 fundamental methods so I know I am a long way off a form like that but it is beautiful to watch. I can throw tornado kick and consider my kicks to be quite good as do others that know me, but I would like to educate myself more on whats what with Kung Fu. I am presuming that Tong Bi Quan or Tong Bei Quan, as well as Wu Bu Quan, are forms of Shaolin KungFu?



Tongbiquan is a style all by itself, a northern style actually Tongbi quan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2017)

zany90 said:


> Also, how many "forms" in general would fall under the umbrella of whats called "Shaolin Kung Fu"? How many forms are there to learn?



Shaolin Kung Fu is not all styles of Kung Fu it is 'a' style of kung fu (wushu) and it has its own forms, Tongbei not being one of them

You will find a partial list of the styles of Chinese Martial Arts here


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

OK thank you for the replies. This is where I am starting to get very confused as I am seeing Shaolin monks performing this routine. I would like to better understand the technicalities of whats what here. I was under the impression that anything practised in the Shaolin temple by the monks would be considered Shaolin Kung Fu but I am quite clearly very ignorant at this point as I still have a lot to learn. If Tongbei is not a Shaolin Form why are the videos on youtube generally mostly of monks in the temple performing it? Sorry for the stupid questions, I just want to learn.


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

This is the routine I am referring to:


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

this is where im getting confused, im seeing Tong Bi Quan in relation to the word Shaolin everywhere...


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

And again, performed by a shaolin monk called "Tong Bei Quan"...






Due to some disturbance in my life for spiritual and healing reasons my main area of interest lies in the traditional forms of Kung Fu taught by the Buddhist Monks of Shaolin, it is the forms taught there that I am interested in knowing but due to so much information it seems to be hard to find a list of the forms used by the monks of Shaolin.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 24, 2017)

This will likely confuse you more, and I'm by far not the most qualified person to answer your questions, but what the shaolin monks practice nowadays does not necessarily equal shaolindo/shaolin kung fu


----------



## zany90 (Dec 24, 2017)

Okay, good to know. So does anybody know where I can find an up to date list of the routines that are taught in the current day at the temple? I understand that it may be very difficult to find such information.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2017)

zany90 said:


> OK thank you for the replies. This is where I am starting to get very confused as I am seeing Shaolin monks performing this routine. I would like to better understand the technicalities of whats what here. I was under the impression that anything practised in the Shaolin temple by the monks would be considered Shaolin Kung Fu but I am quite clearly very ignorant at this point as I still have a lot to learn. If Tongbei is not a Shaolin Form why are the videos on youtube generally mostly of monks in the temple performing it? Sorry for the stupid questions, I just want to learn.



1) It was imported into Shaolin if it was there prior to burning of Shaolin (Qing Dynasty) 
2) Modern Shaolin and original Shaolin are not exactly the same thing, a lot of forms got dragged into Shaolin
3) Shaolin is associated with a lot for purely sales reasons


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 24, 2017)

zany90 said:


> Okay, good to know. So does anybody know where I can find an up to date list of the routines that are taught in the current day at the temple? I understand that it may be very difficult to find such information.


If your purpose is health/culture, I would not go by what is taught at the temple. From what I understand it is largely (what Americans would call) wushu, and meant for the purpose of performance, rather than health/tradition/spirituality.

There are some temples where you can pay I believe $3k equivalent and live/train there for 6 months, if you have the time and/or devotion, but I have no idea how legitimate those are.

Edit:if you're interested in doing that, I can find information on them, but someone else would have to confirm their legitimacy. If not, I would look for more traditional kung fu then what's taught at the temple now for health.


----------



## VPT (Dec 30, 2017)

Okay, a Shaolinquan heads-up: Tongbiquan/通臂拳 and Tongbeiquan/通背拳 are the same form in Shaolinuan. It means either "through the arms" or "through the back" fist. Essentially it's a form mimicking the vivacity and power of the arms of monkey (usually monkey is renown for footwork). The name comes from a Chinese belief that the two arms of a monkey are connected in the back.

Having different names is not unheard of in Shaolinquan, I've seen at least one form named in two ways: Chaoyangquan vs Zhaoyangquan (both are written 朝阳拳, but the pronunciation is different).

I don't know about the different routines taught at the main temple these days and honestly don't care either, it's all crap. The traditional curriculum as taught still by some individuals OUTSIDE is as follows:

(Wubuquan)
Lianhuanquan
Xiaohongquan
Xiao tongbiquan
Dahongquan
Zhao/Chaoyangquan

Then you can choose your routines from a lot of different stuffs, but a thing called Xinyiba is the final piece and culmination.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 31, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> It would be impossible for anyone to give you a comprehensive list, as it would imply that someone is familiar with every form, from all of the hundreds of systems that exist.



What about Jake Mace?


----------



## VPT (Dec 31, 2017)

VPT said:


> (Wubuquan)
> Lianhuanquan
> Xiaohongquan
> Xiao tongbiquan
> ...



I actually made a mistake there. The core form above should be Da (big) and not Xiao (small) tongbiquan. The latter exists as well, but it's not compulsory material.


----------

